
Compiling Haskell to Massively Parallel Hardware [pdf] - runeks
http://conal.net/papers/compiling-to-categories/compiling-to-categories.pdf
======
runeks
I'm starting to feel the same way about Haskell that I did with open source
software ten years ago. With open source software, when a new CPU architecture
like ARM appeared, we could take all our software (including the Linux
kernel), rebuild it for this new architecture, and everything just worked. As
opposed to Windows, where you might get a working kernel, but all the software
is distributed as x86 assembly, so no apps are going to work on an ARM system.

It seems this goes even further with Haskell, allowing us to compile not only
to new CPU architectures, but to even more exotic targets like FPGAs, since
the code is closer to a logical description of the problem domain, as opposed
to a sequence of state modifications. This will become particularly relevant
if end up hitting a wall with regards to CPU performance, and need to move to
different hardware in order to gain a speedup.

